# Duck Duck Goose



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Just some pics I took of the kids feeding the "regulars".


----------



## Larry Bozka (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll never forget when my "little boy" Jimmy (now 21 years old) had his first encounter with a rather aggressive goose at Hermann Park. At the time, I believe he would have categorized that bird as "dangerous game."

I still have photos. Fast as time goes by, shots like this are priceless.

Best,

Boz


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*Is this signature authentic??*

Larry, picked up this copy of A.C. Becker's book which was apparently signed by him. Can you verify the signature?


----------



## Larry Bozka (Nov 2, 2004)

That is most definitely A.C.'s signature. I spent many an hour at book signings with my old mentor, and I'd know that "John Henry" anywhere.

You have a real collector's piece there. The books have been sold out for 12 years.

Congrats ... and good fishing ...

Boz


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Larry,
thanks for the reply. Took awhile but I was able to acquire the whole set of the How, When, and Where series. They are a real treasure.


----------

